# GroupeSTAHL Appoints Chris Lawson Chief Executive Officer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

St. Clair Shores, MI—GroupeSTAHL, world leader in identity for textiles, announces the immediate appointment of Chris Lawson as chief executive officer. Ted Stahl, executive chairman of GroupeSTAHL reports, “We are more than confident that Chris’ proven financial, operations, leadership and business building skills will take GroupeSTAHL into the future. His mission is to unify the efforts of GroupeSTAHL companies around the globe, strengthening our ability to bring you the textile printing products and services you need to grow your business.” 

As the former CFO and executive vice-president of Ross Roy Advertising, a $1 billion (billing) private advertising/marketing services company, Chris led the development and execution of a strategic growth plan that helped this regional company become one of the top five in its industry in the United States. 
He also brings extensive entrepreneurial experience to the table as the former managing partner of a real estate sub-development team for Palmetto Bluff, a 23,000 acre master planned golf community and resort, and also as an investor/owner-representative in the development of the Ford Plantation, an exclusive private outdoor sporting community near Savannah, Ga. 

Lawson’s experience in building and directing best-in-class organizations will benefit GroupeSTAHL partners, customers, dealers, and vendors around the world. 

GroupeSTAHL company, a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies, provides customers with the most cost-effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Headquartered in St. Clair Shores, Mich., GroupeSTAHL operations are located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to www.StahlsID.com or call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

